# Uh Oh!! Big F'ing Problem Here!!!



## RayJay666 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I recently tried to overclock my computer without any guidance or anything (I know - what an idiot!! - haha) but now, it seems to have all gone wrong.

I have an MSI K9N plantinum MoBo, and I tried to increase its speed from 200 to 300 MHz (I think - I'm not too sure what I did, but it said in BIOS "CPU Speed: 200 MHz so I went to increase to 300 MHz (max was ~400 I think)). However, IT ALL WENT WRONG!!! ARGH!!!

At the first reboot, it said that overclocking failed, and press F2 to go to bios, or F11 to restart. I pressed F2. Nothing happened........

So I tried rebooting - nothing. Tried again - nothing. And by nothing, I mean the screen is completely blank - there is the orange light, not the green one. Everything inside is whirring away as normal, but there is no video feed.

I have tried everything - countless reboots, taking out and cleening the video card and processor, holding the reset CMOS button for an eternity, taking out the MoBo battery for a couple of minutes, and still nothing...

PLEASE HELP!!! 

If any of you guys can help me, I would be eternally grateful, and if you have any problems I can help with, I shall try my hardest.

Thanks ever so much,

RayJay.


[EDIT!] Hi - I just tried rebooting again, and I saw that none of the USB extras (i.e.) Optical mouse and keyboard, have power going to them: you know how when a computer boots up, the keyboard and mouse flash their little lights - mine don't...

I fear I may have fried the Mother Board, if no power is going through the USB's........... Please tell me I haven't....... !!!!

Thanks


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats Odd, not evan when you blank the Bios?.. hmm might not want to hear it, but it sounds like you Might have fryed your chip..  i mean i havent had as much XP as most, so i might be Wrong, but it Deff sounds CPU roasted  sorry if this is the case


----------



## RayJay666 (Jan 3, 2008)

Puregreen said:


> Thats Odd, not evan when you blank the Bios?.. hmm might not want to hear it, but it sounds like you Might have fryed your chip..  i mean i havent had as much XP as most, so i might be Wrong, but it Deff sounds CPU roasted  sorry if this is the case



Dude - I'm sure you're right - S**T!!!! Oh well - there goes £60..... hahaha - thanks very much!


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

well, i mean have you tryed taking out the Cpu and looking at it? look for any Brown (burnt looking spots) but yeah.. sorry about that dude..  i would try one last time, take the battrie out and leave it for at least 10 mins before putting it in, JUST to make sure GOODLUCK


----------



## RayJay666 (Jan 3, 2008)

Puregreen said:


> well, i mean have you tryed taking out the Cpu and looking at it? look for any Brown (burnt looking spots) but yeah.. sorry about that dude..  i would try one last time, take the battrie out and leave it for at least 10 mins before putting it in, JUST to make sure GOODLUCK



I just tried looking, and I couldn't find any burnt-looking spots, but then tried rebooting and the same thing happened. I'm gunna go to PC world today, and see if they know anything about it, and if not, then I'll just pay for a new MoBo.


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, Good Luck!


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

No wonder it blew!! 200Mhz to 300Mhz?!!?!? If thats the core speed of your CPU then its definetly burned! If you do try this again, go up in the smallest increments that your BIOS will allow (usually in 10's but overclocking mobo's go up in 1's!) untill you get a good stable speed.


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah, lets say you are at Mutiplayer X8 thats 200 X8

thats 1.6 Ghz

so u went straght to 8X 300 (thats saying that the Mutppluter is 8 Might be more)

then its at 2.4Ghz and thats a Big jump without cheaking things first lol, but yeah anyway. Good luck! ^^


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Not sure but I doubt it. :wink:

Most likely your CMOS isn't clearing the old information fully and that makes you unable to boot again. You could also have a corrupted BIOS or bad battery.

Have you tried holding *Insert* and pressing *Delete* repeatedly at boot, around 3-4 times?

Can you list your total system specs please. Without that the answers can only be very very vague.

Take all system extras off (disconnect them) and try booting. If you have onboard video, then remove any graphics cards too. Increasing HT can't kill anything, speed doesn't kill, it just refuses to work that way. Voltage kills. If you left voltage to Auto, then that can kill every component connected.

Another thing, only leave in one RAM stick when trying to boot, and if that doesn't work then take out any RAM and see if it beeps. You need to narrow it down as to what is dead/damaged, MB, CPU, RAM, PSU, or?

Also before you try these things you should read up. Every place will say it in bold to read up and take things slowly or don't expect to not kill components everywhere you turn :tongue:

PC World = rip off scam -> avoid!
They will try and make a scummy profit out of you, nothing else, and use your ignorance against you for it.

Onliners here will help you far more than they can and this way you learn, that way you won't.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

> PC World = rip off scam -> avoid!
> They will try and make a scummy profit out of you, nothing else, and use your ignorance against you for it.


I agree. But thats not the half of it, I used to buy from a local PC shop and even they would suggest things you dont really need just to make a profit.
What is the world coming to?

And, unfortunate situation RayJay666. I can only sympathise. Read this next time


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

When Overclocking, (for example an AMD) IF U ARE OVERCLOCKING MORE THAN 10% get a liquid cooling system but i suggest changing your cpu from AMD to Intel if u have AMD


----------

